# From linux VM in windows to Windows VM in Linux



## desiibond (Jan 16, 2010)

For more than a decade, I had been a big fan of Microsoft Software, especially Windows and Office (just a fan, not a fanboy). Once in a while, when a new distro Linux comes out, I used to try it for a day or two and forget about it. And if I had to use it for a long time, I used to do create a virtual machine for linux, which again never lasted more than few weeks. 

But for the past month, there is a linux distro running on my home PC and there is no windows on the same. If I say the same to my friends at Digit Forum, they will surely be shocked.

*The Awakening:*

So, why suddenly I have started using Linux? For long, my work life has been depending a lot on Linux. I had been a Linux admin and then Clearcase admin. Few months ago, I got a feeling that I was not giving enough respect to the platform that has been the source of fodder for me. So, I thought of giving Linux a serious try at home. 

*The first real try:*

The next day, I tried to use Fedora which is very identical to RHEL on which I work at home. But There were too many issues.

1) Not able to mount/display NTFS properly.
2) RPM dependencies that used to form a never ending chain
3) UI not refined. 
4) Applications availability
5) Fonts look outdated especially in browser

I thought of waiting for better distro and was monitoring the progress of Ubuntu as it seemed to be the best Linux Distribution for home use.

Read On


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2010)

You can give a shot to Urban Terror if you are into online FPS gaming. It works natively in Linux.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 17, 2010)

desiibond said:


> For more than a decade, I had been a big fan of Microsoft Software, especially Windows and Office (just a fan, not a fanboy). Once in a while, when a new distro Linux comes out, I used to try it for a day or two and forget about it. And if I had to use it for a long time, I used to do create a virtual machine for linux, which again never lasted more than few weeks.
> 
> But for the past month, there is a linux distro running on my home PC and there is no windows on the same. If I say the same to my friends at Digit Forum, they will surely be shocked.
> 
> ...



link does not work..
you've put "*" twice.. Please change it


----------



## desiibond (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks for noticing. The link should be fine now.


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 30, 2010)

can u tell any virtual machine software which can be used to run XP in Fedora 12


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2010)

^ Virtualbox

@desiibond
Do try Ubuntu 10.04 when it is released in April last week. I am using beta now, and it works really well. Of course your mileage may vary but good luck.


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2010)

abhijangda said:


> can u tell any virtual machine software which can be used to run XP in Fedora 12


**www.virtualbox.org/*


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 30, 2010)

You can try KVM (kernel virtual machine). KVM is a loadable module which  runs with the OS’s default kernel module .btw Virtual Box is a good  option.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 30, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ Virtualbox
> 
> @desiibond
> Do try Ubuntu 10.04 when it is released in April last week. I am using beta now, and it works really well. Of course your mileage may vary but good luck.



already tried it. looks really good but a bit unstable so currently sticking to 9.10

and oh boy, I am yet to install windows since last November.


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2010)

@desiibond

I think you should consider giving a serious try to *Arch Linux* at some point. Every linux user should do that atleast once. Worth the effort if installing for the first time.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 30, 2010)

Tried it buddy but it just won't boot. at some point,it just reboots. will give it another go when am a bit free


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 10, 2010)

i suggest opensuse 11.2 . a must try os .Novell devs are real good at it


----------



## Ecko (Apr 10, 2010)

Go in Lucid and update sources list using Ubuntu Tweak  
Den use any software u wsih


----------

